# Collapsing Canadian LIRA



## cdn999 (Jun 28, 2012)

If I collapse a LIRA and pay the 25% tax required by the Canadian tax treaty with Mexico can I submit that 25% withholding under section 217(Income Tax and Benefit Return for Non-residents and Deemed Residents of Canada)?


----------

